# شفيق: سأضع نصوصًا من الإنجيل بالمناهج أو أحذف الآيات القرآنية!!!!



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2012)

*واصل الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، مغازلة الأقباط الذين صوتوا له بكثافة فى الجولة الأولى من انتخابات الرئاسة للحصول على دعمهم فى جولة الإعادة، ملوحًا بحذف الآيات القرآنية من المناهج التعليمية إذا لم يتم وضع نصوص من الإنجيل. 

وقال شفيق فى تصريحات لفضائية "سي تي في"، إنه سوف يضيف بعض السطور من الإنجيل أو التاريخ القبطي مثله مثل الآيات القرآنية فى المناهج الدراسية حتى يكون الطالب على دراية بالدين الإسلامي والمسيحي أو يحذف كلاهما من المناهج. 

وفى تعقيبه على تصريحاته المثيرة للجدل، قال الشيخ يوسف البدرى، الداعية الإسلامى، إن كلام شفيق حول أنه "ينوى أن يحذف آيات القرآن من المناهج الدراسية أو أن يضيف بجانبها كلمات من الإنجيل" تعتبر عزفًا على وتر الأقباط حتى ينتخبوه، وتابع قائلا: "شفيق قد باع دينه بعرض رخيص من الدنيا" وهذا لا يصح لأن دين الدولة التى تدين به هو الإسلام ونسبة 95% من المواطنين مسلمين وهو كلام باطل". ودعا البدرى، الأقباط لعدم انتخاب شفيق قائلاً :"لا تنتخبوا هذا الرجل فلونجح شفيق فسوف يضيع الوطن وتضيع معه دماء الشهداء وتضيع الأديان".    

فى حين قال الشيخ جمال قطب، الرئيس الأسبق للجنة الإفتاء بالأزهر، أن شفيق "يقول كلاما وهو سكران لا يعرف ما معناه، وأنه وضع نفسه تحت المفرمة على حد قوله ، فهو يخطئ كثيرا فى الدين وفى أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية". وأضاف أن هذا "الرجل من المفروض ان يحترم سنه لأنه رجل كبير فى السن لكنه يهين نفسه بكلامه الكثير الذى يصدر عنه وهو شبه سكران"، على حد تعبيره، مؤكدا على أنه يرفض مثل هذه التصريحات المشينة.

وقال الداعية الدكتور صفوت حجازى، رئيس مجلس أمناء الثورة، إنه لابد من استتابة أحمد شفيق على هذه التصريحات الخطيرة، ولابد من أن يجلس معه علماء دين مخلصون وليس علماء سلطان ويفهموه مدلول كلامه وإذا لم يتب فهناك كلام آخر أقله أن يحكم على ما قاله بأنه "كبيرة". 
وتساءل: كيف لشفيق أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام، فكيف ينشئ جيل لا يعرف دينه ولا يعرف آيات شريعته؟، معتبرًا أن شفيق "آثم بكل معانى الكلمة والإثم أكبر من الحرام"، وأفتى حجازى بتحريم التصويت له ردًا على تصريحات لهذه القناة المسيحية. وحذر من أن شفيق لو نجح وأصبح رئيسا للجمهورية بعد الثورة "فإننا سنعود للميدان مرة أخرى، لأنه ببساطة سيقضى على الثورة، ويقل الكثير من الشهداء مرة أخرى بعدما لطخت أيده بدمهم قبل ذلك". 
*
المصريون


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2012)

تصريح يخسر ميكسبش
الاقباط مقدامهمش غيره 
المفروض يزغلل عينين الثوار والتيارات الاخرى


----------



## Twin (28 مايو 2012)

*بغض النظر عن التصريح الغريب ده *

*انا عايز أعلق علي الشيوخ ال علقت ... وقلهم فين حق المواطنة ال انتوا بتتكلموا عليه *
*وفين المساوة ... وفين حرية العقيدة *
*انتوا ناس بق ... وحرام يطلق عليكم لفظ بني أدمين أصلاً *

*أيه المشكلة في وضع نصوص من الكتاب المقدس بجانب قرأنكم ... اقولكم ... بلاش منها *
*ده ع الأقل ... نصوص الأنجيل هتتهان لمجرد وضعها بجانب نصوصكم الدينية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

*لما اقول اني هرشح الفريق أحمد شفيق......
 واسمع ناس كتير بتقول لو هترشح احمد شفيق يبقى وانت رايح تحط صوتك بدل  ماتحط ايدك في الحبر الفسفوري حطها في دم الشهداء لانك هتكون بتبيع دم  الشهداء باختيارك للفريق احمد شفيق احب اقول للناس دي ولو انتو هترشحوا محمد مرسي بدل ماتحطو ايديكم في الحبر الفسفوري حطوها في دم  السادات اللي اغتيل على ايد الاخوان المسلمين وأحب أقول ....
 أولا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش فلول . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر في نظام جمال عبد الناصر
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر في نظام محمد أنور السادات
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر في نظام محمد حسني مبارك
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق لم و لن يخدم نظام بعينه
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر و سيظل يخدم مصر ان شاء الله

 ثانيا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش قائد موقعة الجمل . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق تولى مسئولية رئاسة مجلس الوزراء يوم 1 فبراير

 و حدثت موقعة الجمل يوم 2 فبراير
 ولم يكن يمتلك اي من الامكانيات او الصلاحيات اللي تتيح له السيطرة على  الموقف و مع ذلك فهي الموقعة الوحيدة اللي تقدم فيها مسئولين حقيقيين  للمحاكمة بشهادة من المتهمين والبلطجية نفسهم المقبوض عليهم
 فقد مر علينا من بعدها موقعة محمد محمود و مجلس الوزراء و ماسبيرو و اخيرا العباسية
 و لا نرى أي من المسئولين الحقيقيين تقدم للمحاكمة او حتى للادانة

 ثالثا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق " مبارك " مش مثله الاعلي . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق قالها حرفيا " حسني مبارك مثلي الاعلي في الربط بين الحزم و الرفق .. في الفصل بين العلاقات الشخصية و العمل "
 ولا يجب ان نأخد الامور من منطلق " ويل للمصلين اللذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون "
 فننظر على جملة " ويل للمصلين " و نترك باقي الآيـة

 رابعا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش مرشح المجلس العسكري . . .
 المجلس العسكري أعلنها انه لن يدعم اي مرشح من وسط المرشحين
 و للعلم << كل من أسمه في قائمة الشرطة او الجيش لا يمتلك حق  الادلاء بصوته >> بمعنى : ان المجلس العسكري غير قادر تماما على  مساعدة الفريق أحمد شفيق و لو بصوت واحد

 خامسا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش فاسد لانه كان في نظام فاسد :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق لم يكن فاسدا يوما و لم يثبت عليه ادانة وحيدة توحد الله
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق تدرج في المناصب من رئيس أركان قوات جوية ناجح الى قائد قوات جوية ناجح جدا الى وزير طيران مدني ناجح جدا جدا
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق كان ناجح جدا في كل المناصب اللي ارتقاها ولا يجب ان نحاسبه على أخطاء من حوله
 يجب أن نحاسب أحمد شفيق على أدائه و عمله في مجاله هو فقط
 في مجال الطيران المدني الذي يشهد له الاجانب قبل المصريين بكل ما هو طيب
 بمعنى انه لا يجب حرمان الطالب الممتاز من البعثة العلمية لمجرد انه ينتمي الى فصل او سيكشن منبوذ يعرف عنه كل ما هو سئ
 حاسبوا أحمد شفيق على مجاله فقط ولا تحاسبوه على أخطاء الآخرين
 و في حالة استقالة احمد شفيق كان من المتوقع جدا ان يكون مصير وزارة  الطيران المدني من مصير وزارات المالية و الداخلية و الاسكان و غيرهم

 سادسا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق نقطة أختياره ليكون رئيس للوزراء وقت الأزمة ( وقت اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير ) نقطة تحتسب له لا عليه . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق جاء رئيس للوزراء حلا للأزمة من اختيار الشعب في ميدان  التحرير و الدليل على كلامي هو مانشيتات الجرائد اليومية ايام 29 يناير و  30 يناير
 أختيار الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك لسيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق  ليكون رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء في هذا الحين ان دل على شئ يدل على ان الرئيس  السابق يريد ان يخرج من أزمته و محنته و عليه اختيار من يرضي الشعب قبل ان  يرضيه هو شخصيا
 فكان الاختيار " أحــمـد شــفـيـق "
 و لكن الشعب  بعد رحيل الرئيس السابق كان رافضا تماما مبدأ كل ما كان ينتمى لنظام حسني -  و هذا هو ما أثبتنا عكسه تماما في اولا - و بالتالي استقال أحمد شفيق من  رئاسة مجلس الوزراء

 سابعا :
 مصر للطيران لم تكن ضمن أسوأ 10 شركات على مستوى العالم اطلاقاً. . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق أختير قبل الثورة بعشرة أيام ضمن أفضل 20 شخصية على مستوى العالم أثروا على مستقبل الطيران المدني في العالم كله
 كيف يكون ضمن افضل 20 شخصية و مصر للطيران ضمن أسوأ 10 شركات في العالم ؟ !!!
 كيف تكون شركة مصر للطيران ضمن تحالف " ستار " العالمي و الشركة ضمن أسوأ 10 شركات في العالم ؟ !!! مستحيل طبعا !!!

 ثامنا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق لم يترشح للرئاسة طمعا في سلطة او منصب . . .
 لقد اكتفى سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق مناصب و ترقيات على مدار ال70 عام من عمره
 لقد ترشح سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق لمنصب رئاسة الحمهورية تنفيذا لرغية حشود  من الشعب كانت تحتشد اما منزله بالتجمع الخامس اسبوعيا و تطالبه بتنفيذ  رغباتهم بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
 و بالفعل قام سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية

 وأخيـــــــــراً:
 زى ماتجار الدين ضحكوا على الناس بإسم الدين بعد الثورة علشان يسيطروا على مجلس الشعب
 دلـــوقتـــــى بيضحكوا على الشعب لتانى مرة عن طريق تلفيق التهم والاكاذيب للفريق احمد شفيق بدون اى دليل لأنه المرشح الأقوى ضدهم*


* منقوله 
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 مايو 2012)

طيب ياعم شفيق 
الأقباط سيعطونك الأصوات من غير مغازلة ولايحزنون !
بس ممكن تصريح مثل هذا 
يعطيك مائة صوت
ويحول عنك مائة ألف صوت !!


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب ياعم شفيق
> الأقباط سيعطونك الأصوات من غير مغازلة ولايحزنون !
> بس ممكن تصريح مثل هذا
> يعطيك مائة صوت
> ويحول عنك مائة ألف صوت !!



*بالتأكيد كلامك صحيح 
لان التعصب مالى القلوب ومفيش كتير كده زيه تفكيرهم نضيف *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2012)

*هذا دائما مايقوم به المدلسون فهم دائما يقتطعون جملة من سياقها حتى يوحون ان لها معنى معين يختلف تماما عما قيل فيه السياق.
كان السياق الذى قيل فيه هذا عن ضرورة إخراج جيل من المسلمين يعرف الآخر بدلا مما نراه من جهل وتخلف واتهام المسيحيين بالسحر والشعوذه وهذا يتم عن طريق تعرف المسلم على بعض آيات الإنجيل.
ابعدوا عن تصيد الأخطاء لمن تكرههوه وستر عورات من تحبوه.حاولوا أن يكون لكم ميزان ومكيال واحد.
*


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2012)

زعلانين من وضع ايات مسيحية فى المناهج 
  محنا  كان مفروض علينا حفظ مش قراية نصووص باكملها من القران والاحاديث فى ايام الدراسة
اى منطق فى هذا  للمعترضين


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مايو 2012)

*أرجو ألا يبقى قبطي واحد في منزله في الانتخابات القادمة ، صحيح شفيق سيء في نظر البعض ، ولكن ليس أمامنا خيار آخر .*


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2012)

*نكرر الاقباط ليس لهم مرشح اخر*
*وايضا*
*حزب الكنبه*
*رجاء عدم مقاطعه الاعادة*​


----------



## چاكس (29 مايو 2012)

*شخصيا و بعيدا عن الموضوع الاساسى ، انا مع شفيق انه يشيل منهج الدين الاسلامى هذا ، اللى عايز يدرس فى دينه يقرأ فى بيته او فى اماكن العبادة ، ايه لزومه منهج الدين فى المدارس ... ده حتى مش بيدخل فى المجموع الاساسى اللى بيتحسب اخر السنة . 
*


----------



## SALVATION (29 مايو 2012)

*بأمارت ايه انا كامسيحى انتخب مرسى او اقاطع الانتخابات *
*ده واحد ميعرفش اى حاجة عن اى حاجة *
*وانا مش مسلم علشان افضل ان اعيش تحت الشريعة*
*ومقطعتى تعتبر مسانده للمرشح محمد مرسى *
*اعتقد احنا بقينا فى واقع مفروض علينا*
*سيىء او سيىء جدا جدا *
*---------*
*ربنا يعطينا الحكمة*
*ويحول لنا السيىء للافضل*​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مايو 2012)

*بصرف النظر عن مسألة انتخاب شفيق لأنه أفضل من الاخوان

لازم نعرف احنا عايزين آيه وآيه هي مشاكلنا ونحاول نعرف حلولها ؟

بالعقل والمنطق كدة عشان الناس تعرف وتقبل حقوق مواطنة ومساواة و ....... الخ

لازم في الأول خالص تكون شبعانة وبتتعالج كويس وبعد كدة تعليم كويس وبعد  كدة ثقافة عامة وتنويرية لكل الناس في كل المجالات وبعد كدة نبدأ نكلمهم عن  المواطنة والحريات والحقوق وبالشكل ده ممكن ننجح لكن بالاسلوب ده مينفعش

لأن مش معقول أبدااا واحد جعان وفاشل ومريض وجاهل ولا يعرف شيئاااا الا عن  دينه وكمان عن طريق دعاة ووعاظ مغرضين ونكلمه عن مساواة وعن مواطنة 

وعشان نصلح المشاكل دي عايزين ارادة سياسية حقيقية مش اسلوب الفشلة اللي اتعودنا عليه وندور ونلف في نفس الحلقة المفرغة
*​


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

الكلام ببلاش وطبيعة الدعاية الانتخالية دائماً بتكون عبارة عن كلام ووعود لاستمالة الأطراف، فكم من السياسيين أمطرونا كلاماً وقالوا وعوداً، والأمين اللي فيهم حقق من 10 إلى 20 % من كلامه، ولم نرى قط أن مؤشح سياسي نفذ كل برنامجة الانتخابي ولا حتى 50%...
ولو فرضنا جدلاً أن كلام شفيق صحيح 100% وأنه ناوي يعمل كده فعلاً، هل من السهولة أن يتمم هذا، ثم هل هذه أولوية !!!
عموماً لو كان كلامه صحيح، فليجعل هذا آخر شيء يفكر فيه، لأن هناك مشاكل أكبر من موضوع المناهج اللي بتهم الشعب أكثر من هذا اللغو الذي لا أرى منه سوى أنه مجرد حملة انتخابية ليزيد شهرة وينال حظوة أكبر ونصيب وافر من الدعاية، بمعنى آخر فرقعة سياسية ..... هذا مجرد رأي، والله وأعلم ....
​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مايو 2012)

> هل من السهولة أن يتمم هذا


*
**لا طبعاااا صعب جدااا ان الناس دلوقتي تقبل كدة لأن زي ما قولت في مشاكل كبرى يجب حلها أولاااا*

*طبعاااا ده اذا كان سعادة الفريق عايز فعلاااا يؤسس دولة مدنية تحترم المواطنة والحقوق مش دولة أمنية قمعية وخلاص*​


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *شخصيا و بعيدا عن الموضوع الاساسى ، انا مع شفيق انه يشيل منهج الدين الاسلامى هذا ، اللى عايز يدرس فى دينه يقرأ فى بيته او فى اماكن العبادة ، ايه لزومه منهج الدين فى المدارس ... ده حتى مش بيدخل فى المجموع الاساسى اللى بيتحسب اخر السنة .
> *



هو أنا شخصياً بميل لهذا الرأي، لأن المفروض يُترك الدين للكنيسة أو الجامع، واللي عايز يفهم ويتعلم يذهب إلى المكان المنتمي إليه، ويسيبه من هذه الموضوعات ويحذفها من المدارس خالص، فيتحل الخلاف وحده من غير كل هذا اللغو، ومش مشكلة تتشال أو تقعد مش هي دية مشكلتنا اللي بسببها بندور ومهدود حيلنا فيها على رئيس يعني، الأهم مشاكلنا الحقيقية:
 [ اللي مش عارف يعيش ولا عارف يربي اولاده ولا يعلمهم لأن المدارس مصاريفها وهق حقيقي على الأسرة المصرية عموماً، واللي اضطر يسيب التعليم لأنه مش قادر ابوه يصرف عليه، واللي بيرمي نفسه في أسوأ الظروف وأخطرها علشان يقدر يصرف على أسرته، واللي مش لاقي عمل، واللي لاقي عمل بس مش مناسب ورضي بيه لأنه لا يجد بديل، واللي بيقبض ملاليم ومش عارف يعيش بيهم، واللي بيقبض الملايين ومش فيه حد بيحاسبة ولا بيضبط المرتبات ويصححها بجد وحقيقي، واللي مش لاقي شقة، واللي مش عارف يتجوز لأنه مش عارف يدبر مصاريفه، واللي مش عارف ياخد مكانته الحقيقية في المجتمع، واللي مش عارف يجيب ثمن العلاج، واليتيم اللي متلطش ومش لاقي رعاية حقيقية وكلها شو إعلامي وبس، واللي مش عارف يلبس كويس، وأطفال الشوارع المستغلين من كل واحد شوية، واللي مضطر يسرق رغيف علشان ياكل وفي الآخر يتقبض عليه هو ويتساب اللي بياخد قرض بالملايين من البنوك ويهرب، واللي بيتحاكم ظلماً مكان ابن واحد غني علشان هو الفقير اللي بينداس عليه بالأقدام ومالوش ثمن، واللي بيتحكم لصالحه ومش عارف ينفذ الحكم لأن مش معاه فلوس يدفع، واللي بيتنصب عليه علشان عايز يهرب من البلد وواحد يجي يضحك عليه ويلطش منه القرشين اللي حوشهم والا استلفهم، وعدم الأمان وانتشار البلطجة، والا رغيف العيش اللي بقى قرب يصغر ويبقى قد الجنية الفضة، والا المخدرات اللي انتشرت جداً وتباع عيني عينك وبقى معظم الشباب ويقارب على 99% بيتعطاها بأشكالها المختلفة، والناس اللي مش لاقيى حته تسكن فيها وعايشين في القبور، وللأسف كتير استغلوها وبيأجروها مفروش، يعني حتى القبر مش لاقيه حد علشان يسكن فيه.... وغيره وغيره... مشاكل ضخمة لا تُعدّ ولا تُحصى ولو كتبناها لن نتتهي منها قط ] ​
يعني من الآخر كده الموضوع أكبر من مسئلة يحط آيات جنب آيات، الموضوع أكبر من كده بكتير، لأن الموضوع محتاج حد يحس بالناس شوية وينشأ دولة حقيقية بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى !!! فماذا يهم الجائع اللي مش عارف يدخل مدرسة أصلاً في موضوع اتحطت آيات والا اتشالت أصلاً !!! إش حال انه مش عارف حتى يعيش في خرابة لما يهتم بالتعليم من الأساس ...

نحن نحتاج اللي يحس بالناس فعلاً، وليس من يُنشأ حزب ولا أفكار تداعب الناس وتُحمسهم، ولا واحد يطلع يقول قرآن وسنة، ولا واحد حتى يقول إنجيل ووصية، بل المفروض يُترك الدين لضمير كل واحد وإيمانه، ويتم الالتفات لإنشاء دولة مدنية حقيقية وليس لغو كلام في كلام زهقنا منه لأننا من زمااااااااااااان قوي بنسمع وعود وكلام ولم يتحقق منه شيئاً قط، وعن نفسي بطلت أصدق حد خالص بيتكلم كتير، لأن اللي بيتكلم كتير تعرف أنه بياع كلام ومش هايعمل حاجة خالص، وأن عمل هايعمل اللي يقوي موقفه السياسي فقط، لأنه يريد الكرسي اللي كرهناه كلنا ....

ليتنا نترك الشعارات والكلام الإعلامي والفرقعة السياسية ونحب مصر بجد وجد، ونعيش ولو مرة واحدة فقط في دولة مدنية محترمة تقدر إنسانية الإنسان صرف النظر عن الدين أو أي شيء آخر ... أنا بس زهقت من كثرة الكلام، لأني متيقن أنه كلام في كلام ..... لأني أرى أن هذا بعيد كل البعد عن احتياجات الناس الحقيقية في الدولة التي تاهت منا ولا زال البحث جاري عنها، لعل أحد يجدها ويقول لنا أين هيَّ الآن وأين نحن منها، واعتقد أن موضوع الدين له ناسه، والناس تعرف إزاي تعيش دينها، بس رجاء من كل سياسي لو كان بيحب مصر بجد ومش كلام ولا طمع في كرسي ولا شهوة شهرة (مع أني اشك)، يبعد عنها وبلاش يصطاد في المية دية، عايزين واحد بيحب مصر بجد وعايز ينقذها من الورطة اللي هي فيها.....

ويا ريت يشوف متخصصين يصلحوا التعليم اللي منه الناس بتطلع جاهلة تحتاج تتعلم من أول وجديد .... وعجبي على هذا تصريح !!!
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مايو 2012)

كلام كذب ولن يستطيع تنفيذه


----------



## fredyyy (29 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلام كذب ولن يستطيع تنفيذه​




*سروري كبير جدًا بالتصريحات *

*وأيضًا بتشدد الشيوخ ... بمنع آيات الانجيل *

*لأن التخوف من آيات الانجيل ... سيدفع الكثيرين لقراءة ما يُخيف الشيوخ *

*تذكروا المثل : الممنوع ... مرغوب ... طبيعة الانسان تدفعه لذلك *

*فالله يعمل حتى وسط الانتخابات ... فأنت يارب تصنع من الآكل ُأكلاً ... ومن الجاف حلاوة *

.


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (30 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> زعلانين من وضع ايات مسيحية فى المناهج
> محنا  كان مفروض علينا حفظ مش قراية نصووص باكملها من القران والاحاديث فى ايام الدراسة
> اى منطق فى هذا  للمعترضين



القرآن يستشهد به في اللغة العربية لأنهم مرتبطين ببعض يعني في امثلة في اللغة العربية مينفعش استشهد فيها بأبيات شعر ولازم القرآن وكذلك الفاظ بعض الأحاديث لكن اجزاء من كتبابكم اين سيكون الاستشهاد بها وما مناسبة الاستشهاد بها في نظرك


----------



## twety (30 مايو 2012)

> *إنه سوف يضيف بعض السطور من الإنجيل أو التاريخ القبطي*



*طيب ما فى او اهى

يبقى ممكن ميجبش من الانجيل
ويجيب من تاريخ الكنيسه بس

بس اهو احسن من بلاش
نشكر الله 

*


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2012)

يا إخوتي هو مشكلتنا ومشكلة مصر دلوقتي نصوص القرآن والا الإنجيل !!!!
والا مشكلتنا الحقيقية في إنشاء دولة حقيقية يستطيع أن يعيش فيها الإنسان المصري بجد وحقيقي !!!!
​


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> **لا طبعاااا صعب جدااا ان الناس دلوقتي تقبل كدة لأن زي ما قولت في مشاكل كبرى يجب حلها أولاااا*
> 
> *طبعاااا ده اذا كان سعادة الفريق عايز فعلاااا يؤسس دولة مدنية تحترم المواطنة والحقوق مش دولة أمنية قمعية وخلاص*​



الله وأعلم يا صديقي الحلو
أصل الكلام ببلاش ويا ما شبعنا كلام
ولكن ساعة الجد والفعل فيختلف تماماً 
أشكرك على ردك الواعي وباعتذر على التأخير في الرد على شخصك الحلو
​


----------



## miraam (30 مايو 2012)

*هو اكيد دا مش اهم موضوع فى البلد لكن دى كانت اجابته على سؤال اتسأله فى قناة مارمرقس بخصوص الاهتمام فى مرحلة التعليم بالتعرف على الاخر فدا كان رده لكن اكيد مش حيقدر يعمل كدا لكن حقيقى الموضوع دا مهم مش انه يدخل آيات لكن انه يدخل التاريخ القبطى و يعرف المسلمين بالاخر الى عايش معاهم لان للاسف المسلمين بيتكلموا عن المسيحين زى مايكونوا جايين من عالم اخر دمهم ازرق اكلهم مش عارفه بيحطوا فيه ايه نجسين كفرا اشرار كلام كتير بيرضعوا اولادهم بيه فبيكبروا و هما جواهم كره شديد لينا و دا سبب رئيسى للقرف الى احنا فيه دلوقتى*


----------



## girgis2 (30 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> يا إخوتي هو مشكلتنا ومشكلة مصر دلوقتي نصوص القرآن والا الإنجيل !!!!
> والا مشكلتنا الحقيقية في إنشاء دولة حقيقية يستطيع أن يعيش فيها الإنسان المصري بجد وحقيقي !!!!
> ​



*معاك حق

للأسف البلد دي مش هتتغير قبل مالناس نفسهم تفكيرهم يتغير ويكون تفكيرهم منطقي

- فين التصريحات عن الخطط العاجلة لحد أقصى وحد أدنى للأجور واعانة بطالة ؟؟!!!
- فين التصريحات عن الاقتراحات لتشريع القانون الخاص بتكوين الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور ؟؟!!!
- فين التصريحات والوعود والضمانات عن الشباب (تحت 40 سنة) من رئاسة المجالس المحلية والنقابات ؟؟!!!

فين وفين وفين وفين

للأسف بدأت أشعر ان العيب مش في النظام الديكتاتوري بل العيب كل العيب في الشعب الذي يخلق هذا الديكتاتور

*​


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2012)

miraam قال:


> *هو اكيد دا مش اهم موضوع فى البلد لكن دى كانت اجابته على سؤال اتسأله فى قناة مارمرقس بخصوص الاهتمام فى مرحلة التعليم بالتعرف على الاخر فدا كان رده لكن اكيد مش حيقدر يعمل كدا لكن حقيقى الموضوع دا مهم مش انه يدخل آيات لكن انه يدخل التاريخ القبطى و يعرف المسلمين بالاخر الى عايش معاهم لان للاسف المسلمين بيتكلموا عن المسيحين زى مايكونوا جايين من عالم اخر دمهم ازرق اكلهم مش عارفه بيحطوا فيه ايه نجسين كفرا اشرار كلام كتير بيرضعوا اولادهم بيه فبيكبروا و هما جواهم كره شديد لينا و دا سبب رئيسى للقرف الى احنا فيه دلوقتى*



أنا بس احب اقول حاجة مهمة للغاية، صدقيني لو فيه إصلاح حقيقي وجاد للبلد فعلاً وعلى مستوى الواقع العملي، وكل مسيحي عاش مسيحي حقيقي يشهد بأعماله الحسنة لله بدون أن يستفز أحد أو يدخل في حوار ونقاشات مع أحدٌ قط لم ولن تنتهي بل ونتيجتها عكسية بالطبع، وسعى للوحدة الوطنية بكل جهده وتقديم المحبة للجميع دون استثناء، بكل أمانة وصدق أقول أن مصر هاتبقى شيئاً آخر تماماً، فينبغي أن ننشغل الآن بمشاكل الوطن الحقيقية، سيبك من رده، لأنه في قناة مسيحية فلازم يرد يقول كده، ده كلام سياسة، لأن مش المنطق في هذا الموقف يقول شيء آخر غير هذا، لأن كل ناخب يريد أن يجمع أكبر عدد من الأصوات، والذي شغل الساحة على فترة طويلة هي قضايا الأقباط بُناء على ما حدث في الأعوام الأخيرة، فأي سياسي زكي مُحنك لابد من أن يقول هذا الكلام وبخاصة لو قصاده مُرشح إسلامي، يعني تفتكري ممكن لو كان قدامه واحد زي صباحي أو خاد علي كان اهتم يقول كده، مش اعتقد خالص، لأن السياسة لها قواعد مختلفة عن مفهومنا الطبيعي، لأن لو اتكلم السياسي بكل صدق وأمانة وقال الحقائق متكاملة سيسقط فوراً ولن ينجح قط ... ولكل مقامٍ مقال ....
​


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *معاك حق
> 
> للأسف البلد دي مش هتتغير قبل مالناس نفسهم تفكيرهم يتغير ويكون تفكيرهم منطقي
> 
> ...




تفتكر يا جميل مين اللي بيخلق الدكتاتور في أي بلد من بلدان العالم !!!، تفتكر لو الناس اللي حوالين نيرون تركوه لأنهم أرادوا الخير للبلد كلها وحبوا وطنهم فعلاً، أو الذين حول هتلر انفضوا من حوله ... الخ، هل سيبقى حاجة اسمها دكتاتور !!!
يعني بحسب ما نرغب يكون لنا وهذا في كل مجال حتى لو ديني، يعني لو الشعب منحل دينياً ولا يريد أن يحيا باستقامة وتعليم صالح، يأتي إليه شخص يدعم هذا الانحلال والناس تصقف وتقول آمين، والذي يأتي صادقاً في الحق يُرفض ويُلكم ويُلكز،، ولو جه واحد دكتاتور والناس خضعت وقالت [ آمين راجل زي الفل]، سيستعبدهم ويكونوا كالعبيد والكل وراه يقول [ آمين، هذا راجل لم يقم قبله ولن يكون بعده ] !!! فحسب نوع الشعب ورغباته يأتي الرئيس !!!!

وبعدين لو فيه ثورة حقيقية لها مقومتها كما عرفناها في كل بلدان العالم، مش كان على الأقل يبقى هناك مجلس ثورة، ولم يسلموا الحكم لا لعسكر ولا غيره وتمسكوا بثورتهم، وأتوا بلجنة حقيقية تُنشأ دستور وأقاموا مجلس رئاسي حقيقي، ولكنهم تشتتوا ولم يتفقوا قط، وكل واحد أراد يكون زعيم - حسب ما رأيت - أو حتى كنت مخطأ وحدث اي شيء آخر، فتشتت الثورة وبقينا في هذا الحال العجيب، وباتعحب لما كل واحد في مجلس الشعب حلف اليمين وقال انه سيطيع الدستور، وكل واحد يطلع في الإعلام عموماً يقول هذا دستوري وهذا غير دستوري، طب هو فين الدستور يا ترى اللي بيقول هذا دستوري وهذا ليس دستوري، وعجبي على التفكير المقلوب، حد في الدنيا كلها يعمل انتخابات مجلس شعب ويصرّ على تأسيسه، ويختار رئيس ويُحاكم ناس ويُقيم محاكم وغيرها وكل هذا من غير دستور !!!!!!! عجبي عجبي عجبي، الدستور أبو القوانين، فبأي قوانين نحكم بلا دستور !!! وان كنا بنحكم على أساس الدستور القديم إذن لم توجد ثورة حقيقية ولازلنا تحت نفس ذات النظام القديم ، مع أني اتحدى حد يقول أحنا ماشيين على أنهي نظام !!! أيه نظام البلد اللي ماشية عليه الآن !!!! 
مش محصله اشتراكية ولا رأس ماليه ولا حتى شيوعية ولا اسلامية ولا حاجة خالص .... اتحدى حد يعرف نظامنا ايه !!!!!! غير نظام شوربة الخضار في الكفتة والسمك على بطيخ .... وعجبي بجد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## TELLER (30 مايو 2012)

*يا سلاااام -- انا موافق ( رغم ان ايات القران تاتى فى سياق دراسى لغوى بلاغى لا يتوفر الا فيها )*

*بس  نكمل منظومة العدل على كل شىء*
*يعنى *
*- حسابات الكنيسة تتراقب*
*- تفتيش دورى للاديرة*
*- فصل الاراض والمصانع التى تضمها الاديرة تحت سلطة الدولة*

*لو شفيق اقام منظومة العدل هكذا*
*انتخبه وابصمله بجميع اصابعى  ايدى ورجلى *


----------



## girgis2 (30 مايو 2012)

> وبعدين لو فيه ثورة  حقيقية لها مقومتها كما عرفناها في كل بلدان العالم، مش كان على الأقل يبقى  هناك مجلس ثورة، ولم يسلموا الحكم لا لعسكر ولا غيره وتمسكوا بثورتهم،  وأتوا بلجنة حقيقية تُنشأ دستور وأقاموا مجلس رئاسي حقيقي، ولكنهم تشتتوا  ولم يتفقوا قط، وكل واحد أراد يكون زعيم - حسب ما رأيت - أو حتى كنت مخطأ  وحدث اي شيء آخر، فتشتت الثورة وبقينا في هذا الحال العجيب،
> 
> الدستور أبو  القوانين، فبأي قوانين نحكم بلا دستور !!! وان كنا بنحكم على أساس الدستور  القديم إذن لم توجد ثورة حقيقية ولازلنا تحت نفس ذات النظام القديم ، مع  أني اتحدى حد يقول أحنا ماشيين على أنهي نظام !!! أيه نظام البلد اللي  ماشية عليه الآن !!!!
> مش محصله اشتراكية ولا رأس ماليه ولا حتى شيوعية ولا اسلامية ولا حاجة خالص  .... اتحدى حد يعرف نظامنا ايه !!!!!! غير نظام شوربة الخضار في الكفتة  والسمك على بطيخ .... وعجبي بجد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
كلام منطقي ومتفق معاك عليه
فالثوار أيضاااا مخطئين لانقسامهم وأراد كل واحد أن يكون زعيم

ولكن ليا تعليق وهو أن عدم وجود قيادة موحدة ثورية من البداية هو أحد عوامل نجاح الثورة ولكنه نجاح غير مكتمل بسبب التشتت والانقسام

فالنظام الديكتاتوري السابق كان يدمر أي رمز أو قائد يلتف الشعب ويتجمع حوله حتى يستمر في السلطة والحكم

ولكن هناك أمل في توحيد الصفوف الآن وهذا ما رأيناه في شخصية مثل حمدين كرمز ولكن ليس اله
*​


----------



## Basilius (30 مايو 2012)

> *- حسابات الكنيسة تتراقب*


لا دخل لكم  بحسابات الكنيسه 
لما تبقى الدوله تدفع حاجه من جيب اللي خلفوها نبقى نتحاور 
لما يتعملنا وزير اوقاف زينا زيكوا نبقى نبدا الكلام ا 
لما يبقى للكنيسه الحق في انشاء مراكز للتبشير العلني و تعتمدها الدوله مثل مراكز الدعوه التابعه للازهر تبقى نبدا مناقشه 
لما يقدر اي حد من المتنصرين ان يعلن ايمانه رسميا في الكنيسه و تتقبله الدوله و يعيش كمواطن له كل الحقوق كمصري يبقى تتكلموا 


> *- تفتيش دورى للاديرة*


ومين اللي هيفتش بالصلاه على النبي ؟ وليه ؟ و عشان ايه ؟ 
قبل التفتيش عن الاديره فتشوا عن من وضع الاسلحه التي قتل بها الجندي المصري مؤخرا في المسجد 
قبل ان تفتشوا الاديره فتشوا عقولكم المليئه بالقتل و الدمار لكل ما يخالفكم في العقيده 
انا مش ذمي ولا صاغر ولا ديري هيبقى مرتعه للعربان و احفاد البدو 
واللي هيقرب منه يبقى على جثتي شخصيا 



> *- فصل الاراض والمصانع التى تضمها الاديرة تحت سلطة الدولة*


الاراضي دي مدفوع فيها فلوس مش سارقينها زي اللي عاوزين يسرقوا مصر و يرفعاو علم السعوديه في التحرير 
ولما تبقى الدوله تدفع مليم واحد في اي مزرعه او مصنع يمتلكه الدير يبقى نبدا نتكلم غير كده فبلاش هرتله 


ياريت بلاش نفتح اي موضوع عن الانتخابات او شفيق او غيره 
انا عن نفسي لا عاوز شفيق ولا عاوز مرسي


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> كلام منطقي ومتفق معاك عليه
> فالثوار أيضاااا مخطئين لانقسامهم وأراد كل واحد أن يكون زعيم
> 
> ...



نتمنى فعلاً يتم تصحيح الثورة وتتصلح الأحوال، لأن لا عجب في النتائج اللي احنا مُشتتين فيها الآن لأن الخطأ ظاهر منذ البداية، وحتى لو لم تكن البداية جيدة فالمفروض كانت تُكتمل، والله وأعلم الغد هايبقى فيه ايه أساساً ,,, وأشكرك حقيقي على ردك الحلو والمتزن يا أجمل أخ حلو
​


----------



## Critic (30 مايو 2012)

تصريح ضده , الشعب مازال متخلف ولا يتقبل مثل تلك التصاريح ويعتبرها "مؤامرة لمسح الهوية الاسلامية" ..الخ من العته المعهود !


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لما اقول اني هرشح الفريق أحمد شفيق......
> واسمع ناس كتير بتقول لو هترشح احمد شفيق يبقى وانت رايح تحط صوتك بدل  ماتحط ايدك في الحبر الفسفوري حطها في دم الشهداء لانك هتكون بتبيع دم  الشهداء باختيارك للفريق احمد شفيق احب اقول للناس دي ولو انتو هترشحوا محمد مرسي بدل ماتحطو ايديكم في الحبر الفسفوري حطوها في دم  السادات اللي اغتيل على ايد الاخوان المسلمين وأحب أقول ....
> أولا :
> أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش فلول . . .
> ...


*
مشكور لهذه الكلمات
اما بالنسبة لتصريحاته الى سى تى فى فهو يريد ان يقول للشعب ان الانسان المسيحى له نفس حقوق الانسان المسلم بدأااااا من المناهج الدراسيه
ويريد ان يعرف الطالب ايات من القرأن وايات من الانجيل ويعرف التاريخ القبطى كما يعرف التاريخ الاسلامى الرجل لم يغلط بل على العكس هو انسان واضح وصريح ولم يسيئ الى الاسلام

​*


----------

